# Thought you might be interested to see some Afghan horses



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Aren't they just? *grabby hands*


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

You guys look like you're having an amazing journey, and for a fantastic cause!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love that pic of you next to the guy rugged up! Thanks for the pics, I love exploring the horse world through other cultures too!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the rugs!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool....nice horses too! Never really cared for grays but I like the youngster with his dapples


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

texasgal said:


> I love the rugs!


They're pretty good, aren't they? I love me some stripes. They stay rugged up all day, supposedly to protect them against the sun and the flies, then they get to go naked in the evening and during the night. I'd have liked to spend some more time asking a lot more questions, but sadly we had to get back.
There was another big chestnut whom I liked very much, a sucker for ear scritches and who then tried eating my scarf... He'd have been my 'to steal' choice only he had a bowed tendon :-(


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rodeorider (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish I was fortunate to do something as cool as you're doing.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice pictures!

Does that first horse have lacing on its back? I remember seeing a few horses with lacing in Iran. Maybe it might be more common in that part of the world? Did you do any riding there? Do you speak Farsi? I can't understand the Afghani dialect for the life of me...XD


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it's just white hair from scarring. If you look at the big bay behind the people, he's also got it, and in exactly the same places. They don't use much padding under the saddles and they're pretty basic, so I suspect they're marks from poor-fitting tack. 

I'm only here for a few weeks and pretty busy with work, so I haven't managed to wangle any riding time yet. I'm still working on the idea, but I'm not sure it'll pan out. Plus I'm a girl, so it's not the most obvious thing to arrange. I speak minimal Dari - as in, I can greet people and ask where/how things are - but I'm afraid otherwise I have to work with translators. 

The Iranians have some pretty nice horses too, from what I remember. My sister-in-law is Iranian and I learned some Farsi when she and my brother got married, but I've forgotten it all now.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love that they are large boned and large footed. I wish most of the horses around here were built that well. I don't know why we (Americans) like to breed large bodied horses with tiny bones and feet. 

Those horses aren't very elegant, but they look very sturdy! That's a good quality in a horse you want to be sound and usable for 30 years.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow - stunning. I am beyond jealous.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I love that they are large boned and large footed. I wish most of the horses around here were built that well. I don't know why we (Americans) like to breed large bodied horses with tiny bones and feet.
> 
> Those horses aren't very elegant, but they look very sturdy! That's a good quality in a horse you want to be sound and usable for 30 years.


I think they're more elegant than my photos make them look , although it's true that they've got the stocky/solid body type rather than the svelte/thoroughbred type. 

But they're definitely good sturdy animals, with nice bone and low knees/hocks. I also like that they take it easy in their training - they are saddled-up for the first time at four, then their buzkashi training starts at five, and they don't play competitively until they're rising seven. Of course, horses that aren't playing get broken earlier than that, and even successful horses are sold on later when they're too old to play : they normally become cart horses and I'm afraid they work till the end. I think I have some photos of the cart horses somewhere...


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures and your comments.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I keep telling myself that I do not really care for Grey horses and then, I fall for yet another Grey horse. They are all lovely. The Rugs are a hoot.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I love seeing stuff like this! Thanks!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures! So cool to see horses in other places around the world. 

I'm IN LOVE with the grey - such a cutie. Kinda nice to know they don't start their horses too early haha. They look so well cared for, gorgeous horses!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

They are beautiful and well cared for! Does that first bay have some pin firing on his left front tendon? What are they typically used for there?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love seeing and hearing about them, they're gorgeous!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that how they spend their lives, tied to ropes?


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

love the gray dapple horse.
My wife has wanted a gray dapple horse since she was born, and we just cant find a good one...


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooh, I haven't been online in a loooonng time. Copperhead, I don't know what pin firing is, sorry, so I can't help you with that  All of the horses in the photos are buzkashi horses, for playing the national sport of Afghanistan. It's like a really really chaotic version of polo, played with a dead calf. There are two teams, nominally with twelve horse-rider pairs but in reality it can be up to a hundred on each team : the players try to get possession of the dead calf and make a circuit of a post in the opposite team's territory in order to score two points. Simply getting possession of the calf is one point. The horses are very quick and the best ones will even bow down so that the rider can get hold of the calf on the ground if that's where it is. 
There is some serious money involved since it's a big prestige sport like racing is in the UK and US : businessmen and politicians often own buzkashi horses or whole teams of them, while riders try and get a good horse and thus ensure a place in the next season's good teams. 

Natisha, in the summer there's no grazing and it hits 45 degrees, so yes, they're picketed all day with their feed in barrels. Early in the morning and last thing at night they're taken for a bit of a walk around to stretch their legs, then they're stabled for the night. The autumn/early winter is buzkashi season so they're put back into work, which means lots of long slow distance stuff and then sprints. There's grazing in the late spring / early summer so they're taken up into the hills a bit to eat. But they're still kept on pickets. With a good, proven horse costing upwards of 15,000 dollars, and no fenced land, you'd keep them on ropes too


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but all I can think is those POOR horses - tied up?! And their hooves - look at the length of the heels!!
Yes their condition is good but the conditions they live in a frankly, appalling.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Merlot said:


> I'm sorry but all I can think is those POOR horses - tied up?! And their hooves - look at the length of the heels!!
> Yes their condition is good but the conditions they live in a frankly, appalling.


Those are good looking feet, probably the best I've seen in a while.

I don't see why you are so discusted.

If you have nothing nice to say, don't say any thing at all.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I'm sorry but all I can think is those POOR horses - tied up?! And their hooves - look at the length of the heels!!
> Yes their condition is good but the conditions they live in a frankly, appalling.


The conditions they live in... are the natural terrain and climate of the country. Far more natural for a horse than for example putting them in little square paddocks of lush green grass. These horses are worth more in value to their owners (as a percentage of the owner's total wealth) than most if not all of the horses and owners on this board, and they are looked after accordingly.

I found the pictures wonderful, and the information fascinating. Thank you AnnaHalford.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Those are good looking feet, probably the best I've seen in a while.
> 
> I don't see why you are so discusted.
> 
> If you have nothing nice to say, don't say any thing at all.


I'm sorry I obviously mistook this forum for people who do care about horses.

and Shropshire girl, yes the terrain looks great and would be if the horses were able to run freely in it. I was talking about the fact they seem to spend their entire lives tethered.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Merlot said:


> I'm sorry I obviously mistook this forum for people who do care about horses.
> 
> and Shropshire girl, yes the terrain looks great and would be if the horses were able to run freely in it. I was talking about the fact they seem to spend their entire lives tethered.


What planet is tinny feet good? 

Maybe you didn't read, where the OP said they are kept like that at this time of year. 

Maybe you should try and think out side of your culture.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

SIIIGH. WIDE FEET are good; NARROW feet (tiny feet) not so good. I am not talking about the width of these horses feet I am talking about the LENGTH - their heels are extremely long - maybe this is a breed thing (I doubt it).

As for the culture card sweetie, Chinese Foot Binding was a cultural thing as is female circumcision, honour killing of women etc etc...does that mean these things are OK?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I'm sorry I obviously mistook this forum for people who do care about horses.
> 
> and Shropshire girl, yes the terrain looks great and would be if the horses were able to run freely in it. I was talking about the fact they seem to spend their entire lives tethered.


Merlot, they're tied during the day. Just like night time stalling really. And pretty sure they won't be running freely in 45C heat...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying that Evilhorseofdoom. 
I have a real THING against tethering animals of any kind, we see it a lot in the rescue work we do.
Cheers


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This forum is one of folks who care about horses. no doubt about it. But , we have to accept that not everyone has the ability to care for horses in the way we might think right. But, if you understand some of the environment that the horses live in, you would know that they are doing just fine. 

There are horses in other parts of the world who would be better candidates for pity.

Also, it's not really fair to be judgemental of how other people care for their animals if they themselves struggle for their daily needs.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Thank you for clarifying that Evilhorseofdoom.
> I have a real THING against tethering animals of any kind, we see it a lot in the rescue work we do.
> Cheers


I understand your passion


----------

